# Снимок 2-х стороняя сакрализация L-5 позвонка



## Толкын (13 Май 2011)

Здравствуйте, прокомментируйте пожалуйста снимок.
Мне 26 лет, занималась восточными танцами, и гимнастикой, после чего начались боли в позвоночнике, ощущение будто соединение костей не правильное. В данный момент уже больше полу года, как не занимаюсь танцами, но боли временами увеличиваются. В течении дня занимаясь уборкой дома, к вечеру хромаю на правую ногу.
Подскажите, точечным массажем возможно вылечить или это временное предотвращение боли и дальше нужно двигаться по тихоньку???
Заранее благодарна
С Уважением, Толкын


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

Это снимок костей таза, где прямая и боковая проэкции поясничного отдела?


----------



## Толкын (13 Май 2011)

вот тот же снимок, только верхняя часть, больше нет, на основании этого снимка было сделано мед.заключение:  2-х сторонняя сакрализация L-5 позвонка, нужно сделать еще какие то снимки?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2011)

Делаем рентгенографию поясничного отдела позвоночника в двух проэкциях. Перед снимком необходима подготовка:
Подготовка больного к рентген-исследованию нижне-грудного и пояснично-крестцового отделов позвоночника:



1.После ужина (19:00) прием пищи прекращается.

2.В 22:00 и в 06:00 больному делают высокие клизмы (объемом 1,5 – 2 л) до появления светлых промывных вод (3-5 шт.)

В день исследования – не завтракать, не пить!


----------



## Толкын (13 Май 2011)

Спасибо Вам большое, как снимки будут готовы выложу в форум

С Уважением, Толкын


----------

